# Hirsch Robby (or similar)



## JustDave (Dec 28, 2017)

View Advert


*Hirsch Robby (or similar)*

Looking for a 22mm Hirsch Robby in black with blue stitch or something similar.

Anyone have anything they want to sell on?

(I've only popped £20 as a figure in the box, not expecting to pay that little)

Thanks




*Advertiser*

JustDave



*Date*

03/04/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£20.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Think I can help with that, I'll message tomorrow once I have checked my desk


----------

